# Banh mi



## thickstrings (Sep 26, 2015)

I came  across this recipe .... have to try it.....only bigger...The first part can be skipped...........till about 2:20


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2015)

Helen's recipes are always good. Both of our Vietnamese restaurants here buy their baguettes.


----------



## msuiceman (Dec 16, 2015)

best bahn mi near me uses a roll an Italian bakery near us makes. its a bit flakier than baguettes. man, my mouth is watering just thinking about them. I know what I'm going to have for lunch tomorrow.


----------

